# Forum Pipe



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like I sparked some interest in another thread that I hijacked about getting a forum pipe. Instead of keep posting over there about it lets get a little serious and see what the overall interest is. A couple things that I am looking for is

Who should make it?

What price range?

What shape?

This should get us a good start


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Looks like I sparked some interest in another thread that I hijacked about getting a forum pipe. Instead of keep posting over there about it lets get a little serious and see what the overall interest is. A couple things that I am looking for is
> 
> Who should make it?
> 
> ...


Rad Davis should make the pipe - and I think that the $200 range will get a beauty.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

joed said:


> Rad Davis should make the pipe - and I think that the $200 range will get a beauty.


I really like Rad Davis pipes, sounds good to me. Another one I was thinking of was Mark Tinsky. Also, if and when we decide on a maker, if somebody has a better relationship with the carver than I and if you don't mind taking it over from there that would be fine with me.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> Rad Davis should make the pipe - and I think that the $200 range will get a beauty.


I like this idea. A real good chance for all of us to own a Rad Davis without paying the market price.

Should we talk about shape and finish?

Shape = Billard or Lovat 
Finish = sandblast

We can also go with Brian Ruthenberg.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

what shape?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Squashed Tomato anyone ??










errr .... wait .....

That's better.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Squashed 'mater, bent stem, green cumberland, natural blast.

It's funny, I was going to say Rad Davis before Joe--but then I started thinking even the $200 price point might be too much for some people--and this shouldn't be a cause for exclusion, ya know?

like this, only with a blast finish:


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Squashed 'mater, bent stem, green cumberland, natural blast.
> 
> It's funny, I was going to say Rad Davis before Joe--but then I started thinking even the $200 price point might be too much for some people--and this shouldn't be a cause for exclusion, ya know?
> 
> like this, only with a blast finish:


That's why I suggested a smaller sized pipe i.e. lovat. Smaller pipe = smaller block of wood = cheaper.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Squashed 'mater, bent stem, green cumberland, natural blast.
> 
> It's funny, I was going to say Rad Davis before Joe--but then I started thinking even the $200 price point might be too much for some people--and this shouldn't be a cause for exclusion, ya know?


i think 200 is at the upper end. I know i have a limited budget as a student, and i have seen a lot of other guys on here that want to stay in the <$100 for their pipes for the time being. I understand a 100 might well be to low to get one made. Just wanted to point out that newbies or people on a limited budget would wind up either getting the CS pipe and nothing else for a while, or skipping it so they can try out new tobaccos, etc

my :2

i like the idea of a sandblasted lovat or billiard btw. the tomato is nice too.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I dunno .....

Browsing his current pipes for sale, the billiards he has to offer go for as much or for more than the squishy 'maters.

At $200, this would be twice what I have spent for my most expensive briar thus far, but for a CS forum pipe, I would surely be tempted.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

May i suggest a joel shapiro pipe. His pipes are extremely well made, smoke fantasticly and are also reasonably priced. I can contact him through Smokers forums where he is a member.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.jspipes.com/pipesforsale.htm


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

A Rad Davis squashed would be an excellent choice. I really wanted to get one and if I bought a Rad this is what I bought. I understand this maybe to much for some, including me but I don't mind forkin up the cash for a Rad since I really want and just smoking an Ascorti I realize why people drop the cash on more expensice pipes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> i think 200 is at the upper end. I know i have a limited budget as a student, and i have seen a lot of other guys on here that want to stay in the <$100 for their pipes for the time being.


that's what i was saying in a phone convo over lunch.
PRICE will be a big factor.
if it's a $200 pipe, won't be many sold. we have some guys who don't have "IHT type money", including IHT.

i think that mark tinsky made some for either ASP or P&T pipe of the year, and they came in a variety of finishes, from around 130 to over 200+.

i like rad davis' work, for sure, just don't know about the price.

i was personally hoping to stay under $100, more around $80, and that would sound like something BOSWELL might be able to do...

but that's just me, my :2 (now i'm broke, cuz i don't have IHT type money).


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Boswell was actually on mind at the beginning then Joe mentioned Rad and that is a pipe that I would love to own. Considering Boswell standards start at 50 that could be affordable by all. Right now as long as I don't buy a pipe anytime soon, I could do either.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> that's what i was saying in a phone convo over lunch.
> PRICE will be a big factor.
> if it's a $200 pipe, won't be many sold. we have some guys who don't have "IHT type money", including IHT.
> 
> ...


I think you got it right on the price Greg. 200 for a Rad is sweet but not many here will be able to afford that beaut.

I am interested in a CS pipe though, and can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.

Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

we also need to ask pds if it's okay to have an official "clubstogie" pipe made (it's his forums name).

lastly, my vote _only_ counts as much as anyone elses. if it's decided we roll with tinsky/rad davis/boswell/another american carver, i'm game (will just have to eat ramen and tap water on my next two business trips is all ).


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> we also need to ask pds if it's okay to have an official "clubstogie" pipe made (it's his forums name).
> 
> lastly, my vote _only_ counts as much as anyone elses. if it's decided we roll with tinsky/rad davis/boswell/another american carver, i'm game (will just have to eat ramen and tap water on my next two business trips is all ).


Or tell my wife not to kill me when I put that cash out for a pipe 

Shawn p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> (will just have to eat ramen and tap water on my next two business trips is all ).


It's good to have priorities ... :tu


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i like the idea of a boswell, ive wanted to get one for a while now. for that price, people would be willing to step up and buy one, including people like me for whom that might be there first "nice" pipe (nicer than cobs, grabows, and basket pipes), whereas a 200 dollar would have to be a luxury. if the idea of a club stogie pipe is a major success, we could always have more down the road, maybe even have ones made by different carvers, create a "CS Series" so to speak. Then we can sell them through greg to the government for like $10K each


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't think I could stomach $200 for a pipe. I am with Greg, under $100 is not hard to find at all.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I would *much* rather this be affordable for the masses, than affordable to the few. I'm likin' the under $100 idea, myself.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Well it looks like the majority here would like a pipe under a hundred bucks which is fine by me. Greg if you could ask Paul if this is cool to have a clubstogie pipe made I will send the Boswells an email and see if they are interested. Also, really no idea about the shape now. I like the idea of a lovat. But I guess I will have to keep saving for more Rad now.
Edit-nevermind Greg I just sent Paul a pm telling him a little about it and asking for permission, if you want to as well I am sure it would not hurt.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd be interested in a sub $100 pipe. I generally like bent pipes and smooth finish. Other than that, don't care overly much.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think we could do 2 things.
do a poll to see which pipe maker ppl want.
do a poll to see what shape.
contact the pipe maker and see how much that shape would cost us in a variety of finishes.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I don't think I could stomach $200 for a pipe. I am with Greg, under $100 is not hard to find at all.


:tpd: , and I do mean stupid...


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> i think we could do 2 things.
> do a poll to see which pipe maker ppl want.
> do a poll to see what shape.
> contact the pipe maker and see how much that shape would cost us in a variety of finishes.


And we should do that before we start approaching people. If we go to them and say "well, there's a few of us...maybe 5, maybe 15...I don't really know...but we want a pipe made...maybe a lovat, maybe a billiard..." we're no place.
IHT - this is exactly what i meant, i just didn't put "and then contact a pipe maker". "we" need to figure this chit out amongst us before we even contact a carver. if they decline, we move to the next person on our list.

OTOH, if we go to them and say "we've got pretty solid commitments for at least this many, here's what we want what can you do?"--things are better all over.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe2.html

i really like this shape by boswell, not necessarily the finish. but it sorta resembles the tomato posted up above.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

a.paul said:


> And we should do that before we start approaching people. If we go to them and say "well, there's a few of us...maybe 5, maybe 15...I don't really know...but we want a pipe made...maybe a lovat, maybe a billiard..." we're no place.
> 
> OTOH, if we go to them and say "we've got pretty solid commitments for at least this many, here's what we want what can you do?"--things are better all over.


Actually I kind of disagree and agree with this, we should probably see if the pipe maker is interested even in doing it before we got our hopes up on it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nutiket_32 said:


> http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe2.html
> 
> i really like this shape by boswell, not necessarily the finish. but it sorta resembles the tomato posted up above.


I like that but I'm not fond of the finish either ... I like this too

IHT - oh heeeeelllllzzzz naw. i've had pieces of feces come out of me that look better than that.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe2.html
> 
> i really like this shape by boswell, not necessarily the finish. but it sorta resembles the tomato posted up above.


That is a nice pipe by Boswell but the bowl on that pipe is a lot smaller than you realize, the owner of my shop is a big Boswell fan that is why we carry his pipes there and goes to see Boswell once a year and get the pipes for our shop. But the owner has a pipe very similar to that and the bowl is actually pretty tiny. But I think Greg is going to be posting some polls here shortly and we will go from there.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Quick question: What are we thinking about doing to make it a "Club Stogie Pipe" (i.e. make it unique)? Other groups' pipes I've seen have had a special silver engraved band, been a different or unusual shape or finish, or somehow set themselves apart from the ordinary pipes carved by that maker.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

IHT said:


> that's what i was saying in a phone convo over lunch.
> PRICE will be a big factor.
> if it's a $200 pipe, won't be many sold. we have some guys who don't have "IHT type money", including IHT.
> 
> i think that mark tinsky made some for either ASP or P&T pipe of the year, and they came in a variety of finishes, from around 130 to over 200+.


Mark did pipes for both, I believe. The ASP pipe I got from him was a really nice sandblasted Canadian with a sort of brandy glass shaped bowl, I think it was about $150. (Don't remember the year, I'll have to go home and check my pipe.) I would definitely be in for a CS club pipe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Quick question: What are we thinking about doing to make it a "Club Stogie Pipe" (i.e. make it unique)? Other groups' pipes I've seen have had a special silver engraved band, been a different or unusual shape or finish, or somehow set themselves apart from the ordinary pipes carved by that maker.


Can we get a gorilla hair finish?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Can we get a gorilla hair finish?


Why, you cheating on your sheep?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Why, you cheating on your sheep?


:r

cheating is baaaaaaahd


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, but a $200 pipe is not in my future. I'd have to think real hard about a $125.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe2.html
> 
> i really like this shape by boswell, not necessarily the finish. but it sorta resembles the tomato posted up above.


i was on his site last night, and out of ALL of them he has, that's the one i found myself saying, "i'd buy that."


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I don't think I could stomach $200 for a pipe. I am with Greg, under $100 is not hard to find at all.





Badkarma said:


> Sorry, but a $200 pipe is not in my future. I'd have to think real hard about a $125.


:tpd: Especially the stupid wanker!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

monsoon said:


> I like that but I'm not fond of the finish either ... I like this too
> 
> IHT - oh heeeeelllllzzzz naw. i've had pieces of feces come out of me that look better than that.


Dispite what Ol Baldy says I kind of like that 

Shawn p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

baldy said:


> IHT - oh heeeeelllllzzzz naw. i've had pieces of feces come out of me that look better than that.





ShawnP said:


> Dispite what Ol Baldy says I kind of like that
> 
> Shawn p


I just want to know how often baldy studies his feces and to what end.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

croatan said:


> I just want to know how often baldy studies his feces and to what end.


Kind of creepy when you think about it, those red eyes looking into the bowl :r

Aparently he has had a few that were prettier then that Boswell (Not sure how that is possible)

Please no pics Greg, we will take your word for it.

Shawn p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

lol at the feces remark ... I missed that. You may wanna get your bowls checked, Greg.

Okay .... so I like the squishy tomato as well, so something likt that would be great ...... I like the bulldog twist listed here as well, but it shows a little more $$ for it.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe4.html

The long and short of it is really this .... first things first ... we need to hollar at the powers that be Club Stogie, and see if this is even a thought we should be thinking, ... right ?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

For now, I would say we are better off waiting on the Custom Blend pipe baccy. Too many irons in the fire would not be good. we might ask the people who are doing the CS pipe baccy to look into the pipe thingy. They obviously have enough connections to get a custom blended baccy, maybe the connections exstend farther than that.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> For now, I would say we are better off waiting on the Custom Blend pipe baccy. Too many irons in the fire would not be good. we might ask the people who are doing the CS pipe baccy to look into the pipe thingy. They obviously have enough connections to get a custom blended baccy, maybe the connections exstend farther than that.


That is true Zack but opinions are really needed ahead of time regarding a possible pipe.

Making and choosing a blend of tobacco behind the scenes is one thing but decidiing on a pipe style is a whole different ballgame. You can't risk a pipe design no one may like then they don't sell and never get made. I think the powers to be should put there ehads together and make a poll for maker and style.

Damn hillbillies :fu

Shawn p


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Just so you guys know i spke with Joel Shapiro and he said he could do a pipe for around the $150 mark. He uses top quality briar so his material costs are about $35 then its takes about 6 hours of work to make the pipe, under $100 would be pushing it. I myself would be happy to pay $150 for one of his pipes as i know how great they are, Its about the same price as the current smokers forum pipe (a lovat made by Ian Walker of northern briars). 

However if $150 is going to be too much of a strech then i understand if you wanna go for a cheaper manufacturer.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Good God that was an ugly pipe. I don't care about Greg's fecal deposits, but that that ugly.

Greg's Fecal Deposits kinda sounds like a mod/punk band.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the enthusiam is great for this. it's very cool to see us even consider having pipes made for the ClubStogie pipe forum - a forum that didn't even exist a few years back.
having said that, we need to slow down the pace on this. just like the reasoning behind the ppl behind the scenes working on a CS pipe blend, we need to have 1 chief and many indians.

there needs to be an order of march here, how we go about this, and it needs to be followed. 1 man can not go out, contact a carver and try to get things rolling and then expect everyone else to go along with it. it could get messy.

lets take the next week to figure out which carvers we might want to go with, have a Poll.
after that, we can figure out which shape we'd like - we know that there are some carvers who are known for specific shapes.

keep in mind, the carver we contact may not have the time to do this. matter of fact, i was reading the website of the carver who just did the SmokersForums pipes. he had to do 55 pipes... 55! he mentioned that the next time, he would not allow that many, as that is almost an entire years worth of pipes. i doubt we'll have 55, we're not that big, but i'm sure we could get from 15-20+, depending on style/price.
http://www.downiepipes.com/blog.html

anyway, sorry to blather on, but over the course of cooking, eating, and trying to act like i was listening to my wife while i smoked some of the latest C&D blend, i was thinking about this stuff.

so, lets slow down the pace, not contact ANYONE yet until we members figure out who we'd like to do it, and what shape we'd want them to carve (and if they'll do multiple finishes - sandblast or rusticated or smooth).

thanks for listening.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> the enthusiam is great for this. it's very cool to see us even consider having pipes made for the ClubStogie pipe forum - a forum that didn't even exist a few years back.
> having said that, we need to slow down the pace on this. just like the reasoning behind the ppl behind the scenes working on a CS pipe blend, we need to have 1 chief and many indians.
> 
> there needs to be an order of march here, how we go about this, and it needs to be followed. 1 man can not go out, contact a carver and try to get things rolling and then expect everyone else to go along with it. it could get messy.
> ...


I hate to sound like some kind of suck up, but this is just what I had in mind.
So all that's left is for me to say "dittos" or something, huh?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't give much input on this cause I'm very new to pipes but I think it's is a great idea.

I was looking for a "list" of pipe makers, since that seems like the best place to start and I found one that includes names mentioned in this thread (Boswell, Ruthenberg, Tinsky) as well as many other American carvers.

Not sure but some of you may recognize others on the list that we may want to contact.

For what it worth: North American Pipe Makers

.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i'd love to be in on this but money is really tight for me...well always. under 100 is the best I could do


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I think Greg's idea about slowing down to properly plan this is the way to go...and I think we start like he said: with polls.

Now, not to take over completely (as is my nature) or step on kheffelf's shoes since he got this started, but I suggest this is how we go about it.

4 types of polls: two polls each.

Polls:
Carver
Shape
Finish
Price Range​
First, each person suggests one of each of their preference: Carver, Shape, Finish, Price Range ($50 increments, i.e., $50-100) and submits the suggestion by a pre-determined date.

Then the suggestions are put into the first polls (let's say top 6 suggestions?) and run for a week.

The top three winners in each category are then run in another poll to determine first choice of everything that we present. The other two choices are runners-up (and ordered by numbers of votes) in case the first choice is not a viable option as this goal is pursued, i.e., the carver can't do it, or the shape costs more than the price range, etc.

I think this will give us a way of finding a common ground for everyone to agree on something we'll all enjoy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

12stones said:


> I think Greg's idea about slowing down to properly plan this is the way to go...and I think we start like he said: with polls.
> 
> Now, not to take over completely (as is my nature) or step on kheffelf's shoes since he got this started, but I suggest this is how we go about it.
> 
> ...


The only potential problem I see here is if we vote on a carver,then vote on the price range, and that carver is unable to deliver pipes for that price. If we need a pipe in the $100 neighborhood, we're probably not going to have as many guys to choose from.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I like Joel's work. I wouldnt mind having a pipe made by him at all.

as for price, there is usually a range of prices on these group things.
The lesser pieces are on the lower end, and the nicer pieces sell on the higher end (ya figure if you make 20 pipes, theres bound to be some really nice ones)

So a price Range needs to be figured out and how many people in each price bracket. personally i can probably afford the lower end of the middle bracket (around $150-200)

-hyp



caskwith said:


> Just so you guys know i spke with Joel Shapiro and he said he could do a pipe for around the $150 mark. He uses top quality briar so his material costs are about $35 then its takes about 6 hours of work to make the pipe, under $100 would be pushing it. I myself would be happy to pay $150 for one of his pipes as i know how great they are, Its about the same price as the current smokers forum pipe (a lovat made by Ian Walker of northern briars).
> 
> However if $150 is going to be too much of a strech then i understand if you wanna go for a cheaper manufacturer.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

12stones said:


> I think Greg's idea about slowing down to properly plan this is the way to go...and I think we start like he said: with polls.
> 
> Now, not to take over completely (as is my nature) or step on kheffelf's shoes since he got this started, but I suggest this is how we go about it.
> 
> ...


We are planning on what to do right now. It will take awhile to get everything completed and will be a long process, but right now you will see recommendations threads and polls come in the future.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

For more pics of Boswell pipes, here is a link to four that I have.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=863629&postcount=440
Also alpedhuez55 recently took a trip to Boswells shop and picked up some as well and posted some pics.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=696132&postcount=1


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

[OT] Loki said:


> i'd love to be in on this but money is really tight for me...well always. under 100 is the best I could do


it may be christmas by the time we actually see these pipes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Due to my inherent distrust of direct democracy, I suggest we form a representative democracy here. I say, rather than voting on carver, style, price, finish, etc., we vote on someone to spearhead it. Let him take the suggestions he wishes, contact makers, get commitments, and present us with the CS pipe. 

I'm just thinking about this in relation to getting a blend going. If we had done ten polls for it, we'd still be debating the percentage of perique. However, by allowing a couple of guys to run with it, we're going to have a tobacco very soon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> Due to my inherent distrust of direct democracy, I suggest we form a representative democracy here. I say, rather than voting on carver, style, price, finish, etc., we vote on someone to spearhead it. Let him take the suggestions he wishes, contact makers, get commitments, and present us with the CS pipe.
> 
> I'm just thinking about this in relation to getting a blend going. If we had done ten polls for it, we'd still be debating the percentage of perique. However, by allowing a couple of guys to run with it, we're going to have a tobacco very soon.


great idea, james.
sorry i took so long to respond, i took off right before this post and have been busy ever since (just got back from taking my son and a buddy to TMNT movie - was pretty good, surprisingly - and then to dinner).

i'd be cool with kheffelf contacting a few guys, mr.c/bruce contacting kirk bosi at the chicago pipe show, maybe joed (if he has the time and is close to rad davis....
but that's a great point, james....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> Due to my inherent distrust of direct democracy, I suggest we form a representative democracy here. I say, rather than voting on carver, style, price, finish, etc., we vote on someone to spearhead it. Let him take the suggestions he wishes, contact makers, get commitments, and present us with the CS pipe.
> 
> I'm just thinking about this in relation to getting a blend going. If we had done ten polls for it, we'd still be debating the percentage of perique. However, by allowing a couple of guys to run with it, we're going to have a tobacco very soon.


Well hell, James, I guess this statement debunks the theory in your signature line. 

And, I agree, we could spend weeks debating all the different aspects - shape, finish, etc. Just my :2 .


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

cquon said:


> Well hell, James, I guess this statement debunks the theory in your signature line.
> 
> And, I agree, we could spend weeks debating all the different aspects - shape, finish, etc. Just my :2 .


I'm down with this as well. Now, who's it gonna be?


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I definitely don't post much, but I've been a member since july and would love to have a club stogie pipe. If we're estimating months before we even see the pipes I'll be more than able to give around $150 dollars p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

12stones said:


> I'm down with this as well. Now, who's it gonna be?


As long as it's not me, I don't care 

Seriously, though, I know that JoeD has some great contacts. carbonbased_al has done a great job with the tobacco. Mr. C is extremely knowledgeable. Greg has IHT-type money. Any of them are good in my book. I'm sure I'm leaving out some folks who are more than competent, though.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just giving you guys ahead up on this. Right now I am working on trying to find a carver that is interested in making the pipe for us. Have sent an email to a couple of different ones and waiting to see how is willing to make one for us. This is definitely going to get done I am just not exactly sure when. I just want to thank everybody on the recommendations and when I find out some more info I will let you guys know.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think kheffelf should take the lead on this, and has already gotten positive replies from Mark Tinsky for a forum pipe. he's more than able to tackle this challenge. 
so, if you want to offer him some help, please ask him how you can help via PM.



-----------


just want to make a correction to croatans post above. both mr.c AND virtualsmitty have been doing tons of work behind the scenes on the forum blend (but please leave them alone and let them get it done - no need for 30 of you to PM them asking questions).


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> just want to make a correction to croatans post above. both mr.c AND virtualsmitty have been doing tons of work behind the scenes on the forum blend (but please leave them alone and let them get it done - no need for 30 of you to PM them asking questions).


Thanks, Greg. I shouldn't post after being on the golf course drinking beer all day. Hehe, I had forgotten that I wrote that.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I am new to pipes but sure, why Not. I would be interested if the price was right


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

list of other north american pipe stuff. WITH LINKS to their sites.
http://unitedpipeclubs.org/Associate_Members.php


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Any chance of seeing a 2008 Club Stogie Pipe of the Year??? SF and ASP have just announced theirs - ASP does theirs a bit differently than the others.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Any chance of seeing a 2008 Club Stogie Pipe of the Year??? SF and ASP have just announced theirs - ASP does theirs a bit differently than the others.


There is a really good chance of seeing a CS pipe this year. That is if everybody wants to do one again.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

kheffelf said:


> There is a really good chance of seeing a CS pipe this year. That is if everybody wants to do one again.


I'd love to find out more, and will be interested in following the progress!!!:tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> There is a really good chance of seeing a CS pipe this year. That is if everybody wants to do one again.


Indeed.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

motortown said:


> I'd love to find out more, and will be interested in following the progress!!!:tu


There are some threads about this around, but right now it is still early, probably going to do it around the same time this year. Like May start working on it again.


----------

